
USB powered Beagle Board based on ARM Cortex  - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/usb-powered-beagle-board-based-arm-cortex
======
ionela
Beagle board, an ARM Cortex OMAP3530 based and USB powered SBC, is a low-cost,
high performance, low power development platform.

